# My 3x3 session turned into my Skewb session in cs timer



## DaString (Apr 8, 2021)

İ'm using Brave browser and Cs timer + add on. I opened Brave ,it re opens the sites when you open it up. It was in skewb session I changed it to the 3x3 and 3x3 session turned into skewb session. There was about 900 solves on 3x3 session and all gone . There is a save but little bit old and dont have my new solves. Can I returm my soves or why this happened?


----------



## Checkmate22 (Apr 8, 2021)

DaString said:


> İ'm using Brave browser and Cs timer + add on. I opened Brave ,it re opens the sites when you open it up. It was in skewb session I changed it to the 3x3 and 3x3 session turned into skewb session. There was about 900 solves on 3x3 session and all gone . There is a save but little bit old and dont have my new solves. Can I returm my soves or why this happened?


Something similar has happened to me in the past. I just had to reset the session and start over. Good news is that it was only 900 solves!
I know that sounds weird but it's not uncommon for cubers to have sessions reaching the literal tens of thousands.
Since you have a save, albeit an old one, not all is lost!


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 16, 2021)

I think it is the background cookies in action. In anycase, do file a bug report on the cstimer github.


----------

